# Anyone going to Furlandia this year? (Portland, OR)



## PurpleZombieTigress (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m just curious.  I’ve never been to a furry convention before, and I’ve never been to a convention in the states before.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jan 16, 2019)

Honestly? I'm in Oregon, got super pumped to go, even wanted to volunteer for the months in advance. Went to one volunteer meeting and realized it was the most toxic staff group for any convention, furry or otherwise, that I've encountered. Probably won't be going to the con, definitely won't be lending my time and effort. It's a shame since it seems I'm staying in Oregon for a couple years, but they can't all be good.


----------



## PurpleZombieTigress (Feb 20, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Honestly? I'm in Oregon, got super pumped to go, even wanted to volunteer for the months in advance. Went to one volunteer meeting and realized it was the most toxic staff group for any convention, furry or otherwise, that I've encountered. Probably won't be going to the con, definitely won't be lending my time and effort. It's a shame since it seems I'm staying in Oregon for a couple years, but they can't all be good.


 Aww that's unfortunate.


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 20, 2019)

PurpleZombieTigress said:


> Aww that's unfortunate.


Yeah, I'd had high hopes but... Well, being an absolute dick to newcomers and both adults exposing minors to irl porn without consent and telling them they should join nsfw groups is pretty yikes. And watching the staff in their telegram group bully volunteers to the point of malicious trolling? Also oof. The general reaction was just "well, ___ is just like that, ha ha ignore her". At this point I think I'll have more luck with the local furmeets, there's one on the 22nd with cheap admission and a barbeque.


----------



## PurpleZombieTigress (Feb 20, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Yeah, I'd had high hopes but... Well, being an absolute dick to newcomers and both adults exposing minors to irl porn without consent and telling them they should join nsfw groups is pretty yikes. And watching the staff in their telegram group bully volunteers to the point of malicious trolling? Also oof. The general reaction was just "well, ___ is just like that, ha ha ignore her". At this point I think I'll have more luck with the local furmeets, there's one on the 22nd with cheap admission and a barbeque.


Sadly, I won't be back in Oregon until May. I was hoping to meet up with a few friends.


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 21, 2019)

PurpleZombieTigress said:


> Sadly, I won't be back in Oregon until May. I was hoping to meet up with a few friends.


That's too bad. I hope you have a good time here though!

The Oregon Furs telegram group is great for finding regular events, and even if you're not native to the state, folks are pretty welcoming ^^


----------



## ZENPAI (Mar 13, 2019)

Honestly, I've been on a hiatus from con-going...
But I will be going to Furlandia this year! With a new chairman appointed recently for this year, I want to give it another chance. I won't be volunteering again unless the convention really turns itself around, but I'll still attend. I don't get many chances to wear my fursuits, and Furlandia is an appropriate reason to do that.


----------



## PurpleZombieTigress (Mar 14, 2019)

ZENPAI said:


> Honestly, I've been on a hiatus from con-going...
> But I will be going to Furlandia this year! With a new chairman appointed recently for this year, I want to give it another chance. I won't be volunteering again unless the convention really turns itself around, but I'll still attend. I don't get many chances to wear my fursuits, and Furlandia is an appropriate reason to do that.



I might see you there then


----------



## ZENPAI (Mar 15, 2019)

PurpleZombieTigress said:


> I might see you there then


Yeah, it's possible!!


----------



## Keefur (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm not going because it is incredibly far for me since I'm in Memphis.  I am distressed to hear that the con staff has come across as so abusive.  If that is so, there is something terribly wrong going on.  Staff should have a love of the Fandom and their convention.  This makes me really sad.  I have been to over seventy conventions and I have seen some poorly run ones, but if the staff's heart is in it things get better.


----------

